# Arctic German Shepherd Rescue (Alaska)



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm doing some research on Arctic GS Rescue in Alaska. Has anyone adopted from them, or transported to them? Experiences? Reputation? Feel free to PM.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

Going through old posts and seen yours, I'm in Alaska and have donated to the rescue, they have helped many dogs.


----------



## Nsam98 (Jan 5, 2021)

I previously tried to adopt a pup from them and was denied because I didn’t want to separate my dog from his home. They asked many invasive questions about you personal life like to take pictures of the inside of your house. It’s a very uncomfortable experience to try to adopt a dog from them. I’ve adopted pets before and no one had a problem with any of this before. I just don’t recommend it them at all.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This is a super old post. This rescue was absolutely AMAZING about reaching out to Louisiana to try to help get dogs out when we flooded in 2016. I had foster homes under water, and they were the only rescue in the United States that reached out to say "what can we do?" I almost cried the day I got their email from so far away just showing somebody knew we existed and cared. Once I got to know them, I'd have been glad to send them dogs if we could have figured out how to get big crates on the smaller Alaska Air planes that fly up there, but our dogs were all too big to fly on that route at the time. 

I get that some people are private and don't like the rescue lifestyle questions or (pre-COVID) having people in their house. For them, breed rescue isn't the right option -- there are lots of shelters that will send dogs out with anyone who can pay an adoption fee. It's a different style of adoption. I'm sure plenty of adopters have found my questions annoying too -- luckily, there are people who don't mind because they get what we are doing, and they end up becoming friends. 

Some day I'll post a thread about all the ways people trying to adopt dogs have engaged in deceit and trickery, and the ways they've let us down in heartbreaking ways with dogs we cared about. Or what people's vets _really _say sometimes about some clients when they're talking to rescues doing a reference check. It's easy to think it's all just annoying hullabaloo when you haven't seen the other side of why it exists or what people have done with dogs.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

@Magwart, I've always wondered what rescues ask vets and how cooperative vets are to responding to questions. What constitutes a good reference from a vet and what's a bad reference?


----------



## Maegan (Feb 14, 2021)

Absolutely do not recommend. Owner is extremely rude. I attempted to adopt from them. The owner continually told me that my questions about the dogs personality were wasting her time because she was too busy to answer and had higher priorities than answering my emails. She was extremely slow to respond, and would give me very little information about the dogs personality, just said come meet it. I live in anchorage, so the trip to fairbanks requires staying overnight there. I was approved for a dog, i have a fenced yard as required, etc. however as I had to stay overnight in Fairbanks. So I said I would stay at a friends apartment there. She freaked out and demanded I stay at a hotel because the apartment didn’t have a fenced yard. Neither do hotels. Then she ghosted me and stopped communicating with me. When I continued trying to contact her via email and Facebook as they don’t list a phone number, but she refused to respond.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll ask admins to close the thread -- it's long since served its purpose.


----------

